# Brinkmann Q-Beam Max Million III Rechargeable 3 Million MaxPower Spot/Flood light



## kestak (Nov 24, 2009)

Greetings,

Is the battery for the model II the same than the model III?

Thank you


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, if the other light you are referring to is the Max Million II Rechargeable 2 million candlepower spot/flood light, the batteries are the same.


----------

